

From Parallel to Concurrent [video] - mr_tyzic
https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-NEXT-2014/From-Parallel-to-Concurrent

======
__Joker
I like the distinction provided in this hn comment
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5711232#up_5714834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5711232#up_5714834)

~~~
archagon
Did you link to an upvote? What does that do?

~~~
__Joker
More like reddit context. The first id is the parent comment/link id, the
whole context to show. "#up_{id}" is the targeted comment.

------
seanewest
He did a similar talk in 2012 titled 'Concurrency is not Parallelism'

Link: [http://vimeo.com/49718712](http://vimeo.com/49718712)

------
kopparam
Very nice talk. I too sometimes get confused in what true concurrency means.
Also, I think people are not looking at this because of the "msdn" :P

~~~
rayiner
I never look at MSDN links because they always use video. Video is a medium
for toddlers. I see the title and I'm like "oh, neat, new GC in CLR 4.5 . . .
oh video, pass." Give me a transcript I can skim through.

~~~
seanewest
> Video is a medium for toddlers

Bold ... but ridiculous.

------
snarfy
I like this definition:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5715394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5715394)

Concurrency is a property of the problem - no dependencies between tasks.
Parallelism is a solution which uses that property.

This definition doesn't require (erroneous) distinctions between single and
multicore systems. If I use a single core system to emulate a multicore system
complete with emulated clock cycles and what not, are the emulated programs
running concurrently or in parallel? From which point of view? The definition
shouldn't dictate an implementation.

------
mseepgood
Wow, CPU centuries, petabytes

------
mortenlarsen
An actual direct video download link that you can just wget. Works without
javascript, without 15 HTTP redirects and no registration. I am speechless.

~~~
fekberg
Here's a direct video link to the High Quality version:
[http://media.ch9.ms/ch9/33cf/90b47d47-96f9-4fc2-a9f6-933446b...](http://media.ch9.ms/ch9/33cf/90b47d47-96f9-4fc2-a9f6-933446be33cf/LangNext2014ParalleltoConcurrent_high.mp4)

Mind you, that is 1.7GB.

Smaller size for your phone:
[http://media.ch9.ms/ch9/33cf/90b47d47-96f9-4fc2-a9f6-933446b...](http://media.ch9.ms/ch9/33cf/90b47d47-96f9-4fc2-a9f6-933446be33cf/LangNext2014ParalleltoConcurrent.mp4)
(this one is 86MB)

Edit: I miss-read, I read it as a question and a statement that it didn't work
and as a request for a direct video link that you can wget. I'll keep the
links here for anyone that might want them.

~~~
stewbrew
I guess that's what was meant: no registration, no redirects, it just works.
It surprised me too. Interesting talks.

~~~
fekberg
I must have miss-read, or was the original edited? Reading it again now it's
clear that the person means "Wow this works without hoping through 15 things.
I'll leave my links for anyone else that might be interested.

